
House Passes Bill Aimed at Patent 'Trolls' - zekers
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303497804579240283237807474?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories
======
jayrox
fuck you wsj [http://i.imgur.com/pMvVZSm.png](http://i.imgur.com/pMvVZSm.png)

